
DADACONF 0: Big Dada Is Real - joeyyang
http://dadaconf.com/
======
sbilstein
Hey everyone, I'm helping plan this event as well. Super excited to throw an
art, code, and more retreat in the woods. We're fundraising via tilt and would
love people from the hackernews crowd to attend. Check it out here:
[https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/dadaconf-0/](https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/dadaconf-0/)

------
SideburnsOfDoom
I'd think about going if Einstürzende Neubauten perform.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB8mucNRvyw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB8mucNRvyw)

